
Microsoft Teams Down Worldwide - dijit
https://digistatement.com/microsoft-teams-down-not-working-for-many-users/
======
dijit
Interestingly they've been down for more than an hour but their own status
pages report as healthy:
[https://status.office365.com/](https://status.office365.com/)

~~~
yuxt
[https://twitter.com/Akileese/status/1224349659818348544](https://twitter.com/Akileese/status/1224349659818348544)

------
tumetab1
[https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status/status/1224351597624537088](https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status/status/1224351597624537088)

